# can you fix a bent tire bead



## gzuniga1423 (May 6, 2015)

I bent a tire bead on a tire and was wondering if you can bend it back

---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------

Can u just bend it back


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

gzuniga1423 said:


> I bent a tire bead on a tire and was wondering if you can bend it back
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------
> 
> Can u just bend it back


Most times no but if its in or out not up or down, and you can do it without damaging the rubber give it a try. I suggest two large pipe wrenches places on either side of the bend cushioned with some cloth between the jaws, then do what it takes to reverse the action what caused it.


----------

